# Egg Substitute



## kettleMan (Dec 4, 2008)

I've heard that you can use 2 different ingredients to use as a substitute for an egg. I think it was milk and something else. Can anyone help me out on this one please?


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Answer

Condensed milk is a good substitute for eggs. half tin condensed milk for every 2.5 cups of flour used in the recipe. 1 egg = 1 heaped tablespoon soya powder or 1/4 cup tofu 1 egg = 2 heaped tbsp potato starch or arrowroot powder. 

OR

use 1 banana = 1 whole egg 

OR

1 Egg- 2 tbsp. flour 1/2 tbsp. butter 1/2 tsp. baking powder 2 tsp. water 

OR

Flax seed can be used as a substitute for eggs. Grind 3 teaspoons flax seeds in a coffee grinder and whisk into boiling water. Leave it to stand for 5 minutes before adding to your cake mixture.

OR

applesauce add a little more than 1 tbs for each egg. 

OR

Substitutions for Eggs in Recipes
Many times, you can skip the eggs in a recipe if it only calls for one or two. All you need to do is add a couple extra tablespoons of liquid to balance the moisture content of the product.
If you are cooking for someone with egg allergy, there are several ways in which to substitute for eggs in a recipe. For each egg, substitute one of the following:


As Binders

1/4 cup apple sauce or pureed prunes


1 1/2 tablespoons water, 1 1/2 tablespoons oil, and 1 teaspoon baking powder

Combine one packet of unflavored gelatin with one cup boiling water - 3 tablespoons of this mixture equal one egg

1 tablespoon apricot puree

1/4 cup of soft tofu

1/4 cup soy milk

As Leavening
2 tablespoons carbonated water and 2 teaspoons baking flour

1 teaspoon baking powder, 1 tablespoon water, and 1 tablespoon vinegar (add vinegar separately at the end for rising)

Dissolve 1 teaspoon yeast in 1/4 cup warm water

1 heaping tablespoon of soy flour and one tablespoon water

1 tablespoon bean flour and 1 tablespoon oil

1 tablespoon of arrowroot powder mixed with 3 tablespoons water

1 tablespoon cornstarch mixed with 3 tablespoons water

2 tablespoons gluten flour or unbleached white flour, 1 1/2 teaspoons corn oil, 1/2 teaspoons baking powder, and 2 tablespoons water

For Whipping
1/4 teaspoon xanthan gum with about 1/4 cup of water.

Let stand. It thickens, and can be whipped like an egg white.


----------



## chUck (Dec 5, 2008)

What is bean flour? I haven't heard of that before. Thanks for the great subs! I had no idea there were that many ways to substitute an egg.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Flour made from dry beans.

Bean flours: Baked goods made with bean flours have a desirable texture, are moist, have higher levels of protein and fiber. 
Black Bean Flour: Gluten free used for bean dips, fillings in Mexican dishes and other foods.
White Bean Flour: A variety of flour most often used in gluten free baking in combinations with other beans. This flour is an excellent mild flour to use with breads, cookies, muffins and other baked goods
Fava Bean Flour: Made from ground Fava beans, this light colored flour is often used in combination with Garbanzo flour in gluten free baking.
Garbanzo Bean Flour: A variety of flour that is most often used in East Indian and Gluten-free cooking. Garbanzo beans, also known as chickpeas, are processed into a flour that is very similar to millet providing a rich sweet flavor to baked foods.
Garfava flour: This flour is a blend of chick-pea flour and fava bean flour and can be used like chick-pea flour.



chUck said:


> What is bean flour? I haven't heard of that before.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

Excellent information here!


----------

